# Pizza Ovens and Hoods



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2009)

How does your jurisdiction handle the hood requirements for pizza ovens?

Type hood? Make-up air? Exhaust termination point?

These are mostly gas appliances that can produce smoke when they overcook so does that bump them to Type I?

My opinion is that Type II meets the intent.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

what kind of pizza oven

fully enclosed

chain drive

am sure there are a few more out there

I just called another FM and idiot for requireing a type I for a quiznos type sandwich chain drive, and he said that he was in one and saw smoke stains on the ceiling ten feet up, so maybe I am the idiot????

anyway to me if enclosed and not vented to the room no hood, if vented or chain drive some type of hood


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Quiznos provided documentation that allowed a Type II.  The ones that I am referring to are typically large gas ovens.


----------



## vegas paul (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

The listing for the specific appliance whould say what kind of hood (if any) is required.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

sorry got off on a rant

what kind of pizza oven

fully enclosed or

chain drive or

am sure there are a few more out there


----------



## jar546 (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

One of the problems in our area is that restaurants come and go like the wind.  Most of the oven installations that I see are utilizing older pizza ovens with little to no documentation.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Bare bones Type II. I like Type I but don't often get it. As far as manufactures specs the fine print most often defers to local ahj. Go figure! Even talking with the companies the end result is of course the oven is design not to need a hood, but it is always a good idea to have one. Just have to love it.


----------



## JBI (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

"Most of the oven installations that I see are utilizing older pizza ovens with little to no documentation."   

Can you say 'UNLISTED'?

If it is that old chances are the listing is not valid for relocation, only continued operation. If the documentation is missing, and the mfr can't provide a copy (check websites, it's amazing how many manuals are available), it is for all intents and purposes unlisted.

I'm pretty sure your code requires "listed equipment installed, operated and maintained in accordance with such listing". (too lazy to open the codes on-line, it's Saturday night and I'm here, isn't that enough?  :roll: ) It IS the applicants job to provide us with the information about the equipment.


----------



## north star (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

*Jeff,*

*Around here we have required the Type 1 Hoods with the approved type of*

*fire suppressions systems  ( see Section 507.2.1 in the `06 IMC  ).*

*While the newer types of pizza ovens DO typicall produce minimal amounts*

*of grease and smoke, Section 507.2.1 does not provide an exception for*

*"minimal amounts".*

*.*


----------



## Mac (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

What NStar said.


----------



## MechinspMi (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Absolutly Type 1 always when its not a light duty appliance as depicted in the definitions.  Once installed they rarely just cook pizza.  Look at the menu a week after inspection and suddenly chicken wings, ribs and what not appear.  Now I realize if its an electric conveyor that is listed to the UL710SB in the new 09 (once adopted) you can use the NFPA 96 exception for parts per million of grease with documentation, coupled with the fact that its only a heat producing piece of equipment the HVAC must be able to handle the loads.

Hate that new exception in the IMC by the way.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Type I hood and grease duct with fire suppression


----------



## jar546 (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

There is a Type 1 hood right next to the pizza ovens.  The hood is only for the pizza ovens so future stuff does not come into play.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Right next to it.  That should help.  Just as much as sprinkling the building next door should stop a fire in the non-sprinkled building.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Some say a pizza oven needs a type 1, some say it needs a type 2, some say in only needs to be vented to the exterior.  Show me some code refences or manufacturer specs.


----------



## north star (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

*Jeff,*

*See my post on Page 1 of this thread.    *



> *Jeff,**Around here we have required the Type 1 Hoods with the approved type of*
> 
> *fire suppressions systems ( see Section 507.2.1 in the `06 IMC ).*
> 
> ...


*We DO require the Type 1 hoods with approved suppression systems and*

*a Type K portable fire extinguisher located nearby.*


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 9, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

2006 IMC Section 507.13.4 gives requirements for the minimum net airfow for the exhausting of air, grease, etc. for light duty cooking appliances.

Definition of light duty cooking apliances includes gas and electric ovens  including deck or deck style pizza ovens and cheese melters.

The Definition of Medium Duty Cooking appliances includes electric and gas conveyor pizza ovens.

Pizza ovens are not included as that listed under IMC Section 507.2.2 as being suitable for installation under a Type II hodd.

2006 IMC Section 507.13.3 gives requirements for the minimum net airfow for the exhausting of air, grease, etc. for medium duty cooking appliances.

HOOD / Type I = A kitchen hood for collecting and removing grease, vapors and smoke

Commercial cooking appliances required by Section 507.1 to have a Type I hood shall be provided with an approved automatic fire-suppression system.  IMC Section 509.

All references taken form the 2006 IMC


----------



## fatboy (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

Anyone that thinks cooking pizza in not a grease producing activity has not looked at the bottom of a pizza box when the pie is gone.......  :roll:

Type I hood here.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 13, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

This has been an area of debate for a while! I wish the code was cleaned up on this section. I like type 1 and push for it. Some manufactures say type 2 and then defer to the local ahj. I have approved both.  Here is the issue! If the pizza is in an enclosed oven and grease from the pan catches fire how can it spread. If it is an open unit then a different story.


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

rjj - how about when you open the door to out out the fire for one.  Or would you suggest just letting it burn to see what happens?


----------



## JBI (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

I hate burnt pizza!


----------



## klarenbeek (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: Pizza Ovens and Hoods

We've been allowing type II hoods over pizza ovens in the past, but this summer will be adopting the 2009 IMC.  The language for what goes under a type I vs. type II hood is clarified quite a bit.  All medium duty appliances, including conveyer pizza ovens, go under a type I, period.  Light duty appliances can still go under a type II if no grease laden vapors are produced, so a deck style oven would only need a type II, since its enclosed and keeps all that grease on the pizza for extra flavor.


----------

